#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Compartilhamento de Infraestrutura (postes) com a concessionária de energia

## Engisaacmiranda

Caros Provedores,

sou engenheiro eletricista com CREA ativo e desenvolvo projetos de compartilhamento de infraestrutura (postes), com as concessionárias de energia. 
Saia da irregularidade e não corra o risco de ter os cabos cortados e o serviço interrompido!!!
Condições especiais e e consultoria total até a regularização.
Mais informações entre em contato!

[email protected]

----------

